# Old Barns



## Grumpy

Many great pictures, paintings, photos or sketches etc. use old barns as subjects. I thought this forum would be a chance to bring many of those old barns together for the Jocks interested in artwork or just the look & memories associated with these grand old structures.
Here's one to start off with.


----------



## kolwdwrkr

Grumpy, That place wouldn't happen to be up for rent would it? ;^)


----------



## Allison

Well this old barn is my own. It is our wood shed, built by my husbands grandfather in the 40's by what we understand. I have a little garden in front of it in the summer, and throughout the years more and more "stuff" has been nailed on the front.It is in desperate need of a new door and we have decided to do that this summer, but we are looking to find an old door in halfway decent condition instead of putting a new one on such an old outbuilding.


----------



## miles125

My uncle Alvin and his barn in south Alabama ca.1968.









This is where i first learned you couldn't use an electric fence as a rest for aiming a Daisy bb gun.


----------



## Chipncut

*Barn at my Grandparents farm in 1985. It has since been torn down by new owner.*








*
Their farm house in about 1944. The new owners built a new house.*









*Landscape of farmstead.*


----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## Grumpy

Not for rent Keith. up for sale. Do you want to buy it?. LOL
Allison, why rip that old barn down?. It's a definite treasure. I like the idea of all the tools on the outside, very convenient.
Dick, thats a great old barn, too bad it no longer exists.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wiswood2

The tools on the end of it iare worth more than the barn
Chuck


----------



## Moai

Riding my Bike near La Honda California, I pictured this old barn…..


----------



## CedarFreakCarl

There are some great old barns in the country where I live. I'll have to devote some time and take a few pics and share them with you barn lovin people. 
Moai: Love your signiture…...it's one of my favorite (and most true) scriptures.


----------



## Allison

No Grumpy, We are not going to tear it down, just get a new door. The stuff on the outside is stuff that we found (and my husband previous to me marrying him) laying around this property and also you find this kind of stuff laying around the woods out here. Especially the axe heads, maul heads etc.


----------



## Grumpy

Great photo Moai.
Nice piece of history Allison.


----------



## willmego

That's nice, I suppose if you have plenty of axe heads lying around, and don't want or need one…But as somebody who doesn't have an axe, and can't spend the money, I have to admit it bugs me to see a bunch of vintage axe heads rusting away on the side of a barn. I'm not saying this to be offensive or grating, or to suggest you should take anything off your barn. Just I wish I had a decent felling axe right now, and I wish you needed to clean and take care of all those nice ones on your wall. Or got interested in axe history, which is mildly interesting.


----------



## Grumpy

NORWEGIAN STYLE


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Timbo

Catawba Valley, Va.


----------



## Abbott

Great thread!


----------



## a1Jim

Love them barns there's a lot up here in Oregon


----------



## strube1369

One shot befooooore the tornado and one after…
I'm gettin' sleepy and haven't figured out how to embed here so if ya want to see my contribution, I put the pics in my "bench" album. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Timbo

This barn is about 3 miles from my house, it recently got a new roof and some paint.
Rt. 11 Verona, Va. For more fun visit http://lumberjocks.com/topics/8119


----------



## Timbo

Shenandoah Valley barn


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Grumpy

Great pics Timbo & Dan.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## longgone

Those are some great looking barn photos. There are a few old falling down and delapidated barns out in my area that I have been trying to convince the owners to let me take apart and haul off for the lumber. Would give me a good excuse to buy a metal detector.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Chipncut

*This is a replica of a horse barn at the forest history center in Grand Rapids MN.*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is the interior.*


----------



## Grumpy

Great pics Dick.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## Chipncut




----------



## kshipp

This barn is in Cades Cove in Great Smokey Mountains National Park in TN.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Timbo

Not a barn, just a small glimpse of the patchwork of farms in the Mennonite community a few miles west of where I live. Location: Dayton Va. Allegheny Mountains in the background.


----------



## Grumpy

GREAT PIC TIMBO. NICE PART OF THE WORLD.


----------



## DanYo

​


----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf
Tobacco Barn of Yesterday by =SpunkOnAStick on deviantART


----------



## DanYo

http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf
Ye Ole Farmstead 11 by *KSPhotographic on deviantART


----------



## willy3486

These old barns can be salvaged as well. Some of the old barns above look to be in the same condition as ones I have salvaged. My workshop was made from recycled barns. It about twice the work to build since you have to remove the barn. But its worth it to get the lumber. I have lumber from at least 5 buildings in my workshop. I Put the wood siding from the outside of the barns on the inside. Then I put the lesser quality tin on the outside walls. I used the best tin for the roof. After you get the tin on and then caulk,coat the roof its a good quality roof. I have had mine up for over 10 years and the roof doesn't leak. But I have coated it twice in those years. But I would do that to any older building anyway. I have a total cost of about 2200 bucks in it with concrete floor,electric ,water at about 30×55 feet. You can't even think of one at that cost new where I live.I haven't figured out how to insert the picture but its below on the link. The brown stuff on the roof is leaves not rust.


----------



## Grumpy

TOO BAD ABOUT THE PICTURE NOT COMING OUT WILLY. IF YOU NEED ANY HELP WITH POSTING THEM LET ME KNOW.


----------



## willy3486

You can see it at 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2220602500101948653NKcNVe?vhost=good-times

Or you can click my preveous post above and click on shop. I clicked on the icon and inserted the link that webshots had it listed as. A funny note on the next to last building I took down. It was a old house a widow woman owned. It was on some land she had and she rented the land out to farmer for income. My wife and I look in from time to time on her since her husband and son are dead. Anyway she wanted it removed to keep drug users from setting up a meth lab and also to get it out of the way. I took it apart and let it fall down in sections. The last section I was able to have it to cave in from its own weight. I got the roof off and the part that was just below the tin roof had a old matress tossed in it. I went over to it and it had a lump in it. It looked like a dead body someone had dumped. I went over to it and used a board to flip the matress off. It was the biggest snake I had ever seen in the wild.It was so huge it would fill up a 5 gallon bucket and still have some of the snake out of the bucket. It was what is called here a chicken snake. Normally they will slither off and leave you alone. This snake started to come at me at tried to strike at me. It was all I could do to bat at it and push it off of what was left of the house. It just confirmed to me that I only like to tear them down in the winter.


----------



## Timbo

As I looked out the back door this morning, May 29 2009 Fort Defiance, Va.


----------



## Milo

You aren't fooling ME, Grumpy!

Your scouting for reclaimed wood and duping everyone into thinking your just a sensitive ArtEEST! ;-)

Great pixs, grump!


----------



## cranbrook2

I see a lot of Extreme Birdhouses !


----------



## Grumpy

Look out Milo, I'm coming after the wood in your barn, LOL. 
Sounds like a great topic John, why don't you start a blog on Birdhouses?. I bet Dick & Barb would be interested.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Milo

Hey Grumpy, that barn is MINE, my neighbor SAID SO!

(just 'cause I haven't had time to tear it down…..)

I see dead reclaimed lumber…..

;-)


----------



## kolwdwrkr




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

that is a beautiful field …looks like daffodils


----------



## Grumpy

RIGHT ON DAN, RIGHT ON. WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE. NO LONGER GAME TO SHOW IT???. LOL


----------



## DanYo

just being silly ... as usual


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Timbo




----------



## Brad_Nailor

These are great pictures….I love old barns! Lots of them 'round these parts!

Grumpy..in that last picture is that your BMW bike?


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Timbo. I wish Brad, I wish.


----------



## Timbo

I'll wonder how many trips to the local creek for rocks to build that one, Grumpy.

These clothes can't smell good!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Yes you bring up a good point Tim…whenever I look at these tremendous structures, I cant help but think how labor intensive it was for them to build it…hauling and stacking hundreds of rocks…hand milling large timbers…assembling huge structures with no modern conveniences (electricity, power tools, cranes). And look at how long they have lasted? Even in dilapidated condition they still are a testament to a time of "build to last" and "pride in craftsmanship".


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

*One sad occasion.*


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## bluchz

Ahh the old barn i remember it like yesterdays BBQ!








That is a 2006 JD tractor BTW!!only had about 200 hours on it








Along with about 30 round bales of hay.the Hay burned for about a month! We put sprinklers on it 24 hrs a day to keep the fire from spreading.
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_PiSHpgPa484/SoiXoK8RbVI/AAAAAAAAAWE/UUY-cwWhxa4/s640/burnttractor3.JPG
So not really an old barn but an old used to be barn! lol.here's the story. I woke around midnight to an ambulance across the street with the lights flashing. I walked out the back door to find # fire trucks and a barn too far gone to save.They said that they knocked on the door for 10 min.but no one answered…guess i'm not a light sleeper, but my wife and kids didn't hear them either.Anyway this is my old barn pic. I've got one more barn across the street i need to photo and post but it's in better condition than this one.


----------



## Grumpy

A sad event Bluchz. Has that made you a light sleeper?.


----------



## Gord

Hello Grumpy,

I have followed this thread with great interest.
Below is a barn that I see every day on my way to work and I've slowly watched it fall apart…............it's a real shame to watch someone's hard work fall apart.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Grumpy

Very true Gord, very true.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Chipncut




----------



## Chipncut




----------



## dustygirl




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## papadan

Yo Grumpy, thought you might like a tour of Kentucky. Took these pics today, just for you. LOL







Typical KY cattle ranch barn.







This is one of the dirt farmers barns, look close and you can see it is filled with this years Tobaco crop.














These are the typical Thourobred race horse barns in KY, you can see where priorities lie. Oh and…........







Even our old Hippies have barns. Enjoy!


----------



## ahock

I don't have any pics, but for a good look at a lot of old barns, take a drive on the Trans-Canada through Saskatchewan.

A little farm joke: A buddy of mine took a round bale out to sit in the pasture for feed, but forgot his knife. Being lazy, he started looking around to see what he had on hand to cut the twine. After searching a little bit, found a blow torch that used to light a heater. Thought "If I'm careful, I can burn off the twine but not the bale." So he tried, and failed. The bail burnt through the night, and then smoldered for a few days.


----------



## Grumpy

Great pics Papadan.
Those Saskatchewan barns sound great Ahock.


----------



## Grumpy

Heres one from the Nullabor Plain in Aussie. It's made out of old Kerosene tins.


----------



## Timbo

This is starting to take a long time to load. Here is the barn next door again, first snow of the season today December 5th 2009. It's a color pic, looks black & white.


----------



## SnowyRiver

Those are some of the best barn pictures I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Tony. I'd like to have a new barn of the style you just posted. A guy could live in the top and have 2 floors of shop and store about 8 cars in the wings on the side. What a man cave that would be!! I can see it now with an elevator in the back for servicing the two upper floors and a fire pole to slide down to the ground for a quick trip to the ground and just for fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy

We can dream can't we Jim. But where would we park the hellicopter?. LOL


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## rommy

All the pictures are great, I enjoy the pictures, I hope I see this places in real.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## rommy

The pictures of the houses are very nice, I enjoy the picture. These picture look so great forever everybody should like this.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## mafe

Wonderful thread Grumpy, enjoyed the ride.
Thank you.
Happy new year,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy

And a Happy New Year to you as well Mads
Glad you like the thread!
>


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop




----------



## quartrsawn

Any old and forgotten,dust covered,cob web ridden cars in those barns??


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## BentheViking

Took these a couple of weeks ago on my way into work


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## NormG

Yes, I see the possibilities


----------



## CFrye

Grumpy that last one is a real stunner. Can you share where it is located?


----------



## Grumpy

Candy. Don't know the location, guessing Nordic or maybe Canada.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Pendragon1998

Cades Cove, NC


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Great stuff thanks for sharing.Wow Alison you have quite a collection out there, you should maybe open a museum LOL Alistair


----------



## redSLED




----------



## redSLED




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Hill End, Gold Mining town New South Wales


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## JoeinGa

I took these shots in the fall of 2011. They were all within a couple miles of our house back in 10aSEE.









.








.








.


----------



## Grumpy

Great pics Joe.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## mafe

I keep enjoying what you come up with.
Thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Betcha never saw one of these floating in air barns before!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Grumpy

Survivor. That barn is well past it's use by date. Great picture


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah, it'll take more than a couple cans of paint to fix that one ;-) I couldn't resist taking that pic when I drove by.


----------



## Grumpy

Same here with my last post. There is something special about those old barns.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My dad always wondered why people would use old barn wood inside their houses? Of course, he milked and handled livestock in them his whole life. He knew what was on the wood ;-)


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Grumpy


Old Chevy truck peekin' out. I think I saw this on a truck site that I visit, too. I have a Chevy truck (a '70, though, this appears to be a '72) that color myself.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

The following 28 are from my recent New Zealand Trip


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wseand




----------



## sras

Saw this barn, had a camera on hand and thought of this thread. Here you go…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wseand




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

This actually accommodation designed as a woolshed. A bit of a change from the frills and niceities . Located in a holiday at Farlie on the way west to Mt Cook NZ.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Merry Christmas


----------



## mafe

Merry ChristMads. ;-)


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## mafe

Happy new year.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy

Happy New Year to you Mads


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Doesn't count, Too new ;-((


----------



## Grumpy

Sorry to offend Topa, but you are right, does look a bit new.


----------



## Grumpy

How is this one Topa. Does it qualify?. LOL
.


----------



## Buckethead

> - Dan um Style


So beautiful and sad at the same time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How is this one Topa. Does it qualify?. LOL
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Grumpy


Yeah! that's more like it ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

That's a beauty Buckethead. Almost feels like I'm insulting you calling you that. LOL


----------



## learrning

Fantastic Barns, Would be a challenge to make a model of some of them.


----------



## devann

A great thread Grumpy. As you alluded to in you introduction barns are a favorite among artist & painters. They are among my favorites to paint when I want to play with the watercolors. 
Sorry but I don't have any barn pictures readily available to post here at the moment, I'll try to remember to dig some up. But thinking about it, I do have one barn picture already posted on the site. After not being able to sell some of my picture frames at the craft show. Boredom overtook me and I decided to make some pictures from scraps of wood. My first attempt at my new medium was, you guessed it, a barn & a windmill. It can be seen listed in my projects page.


----------



## Grumpy

I look forward to seeing your posts Darrell


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Buckethead

Grumpy, just being addressed is an honor for me. My handle (SWIDT?) was bestowed upon me decades ago. Something about my melon, I suppose. I embraced the nickname.


----------



## Grumpy

LOL Buckethead. Guess how I got the Grumpy handle.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

One from Andy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

I googled "old barn babe" and these caught my eye.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## mafe

Auuuccchhh don't burn it. ;-)


----------



## BJODay

That barn isn't getting any older.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like he had fun ;-))


----------



## madts

> Looks like he had fun ;-))
> For a while.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably most of the day before the sudden stop. Too bad about the barn.


----------



## Grumpy

He sure would have had 'barn-ache-els'


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## mafe

Bautiful


----------



## CFrye




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

> - Grumpy


Good one Grumpman. What are the odds that this was alcohol related?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Grumpy
> 
> Good one Grumpman. What the odds that this was alcohol related?
> 
> - Dan um Style


Probably texting. He was sober enough to keep it sunny side up ;-)


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Bob, 'sunnyside up' that's a real yolk LOL


----------



## Grumpy

Barn or house. Who cares, it's worth a look. (Iceland)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## tomsteve

> - Grumpy


i hope this wasnt one of them'"hold my beer" instances.


----------



## CFrye

!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

Grumpy, are those the same critters that fell off the sheep shedding tree?


----------



## Grumpy

They do look familiar Candy. But I think these are 'b a r r r r r r r r r r n' sheep.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## mafe

Wonderful photo collection. 
Just a thank you,
Mads


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Mads.


----------



## mafe

;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Found on Norfolk Island 2 weeks ago
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## greenvalley8956

Great photos I have always found that owning a barn makes your farm look more homely.It is always better to select a door that is storm resistant so that it remains safe on the long run.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## socrbent

Grand Teton National Park


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Here's a few Aussie 'Snow Gums'
.


----------



## Grumpy

Whoops, should have been on the interesting trees post. Must be getting old.


----------



## Grumpy

Shearing shed
.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Whoops, should have been on the interesting trees post. Must be getting old.
> 
> - Grumpy


I saw that but let it slide just one time in honor of old timer's ;-)


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Topa, I owe you one.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Thanks to Andy for this one
.
Bruno Barn Move
.


----------



## CFrye

That was awesome! See it here (for those who do not like to wander off the reservation…). 




View on YouTube


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## BJODay

Candy,
That is a cool video. The hair styles and eyeglasses look very familiar.
BJ


----------



## CFrye

Isn't it! Grumpy posted the link.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

View on YouTube


----------



## Grumpy

Good one Candy.
I saw a similar thing in a church on Norfolk Island last year (where the Bounty Mutineers descendants settled).
Part of the ceiling is in the form of an inverted ship's hull.
St Barnabas Chapel
.


----------



## CFrye

Cool, Tony!


----------



## Grumpy

Old Aussie shearing shed
.


----------



## Grumpy




----------

